# Salvini Updates



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hes getting nicer now, nice to see.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

WOW   He is gorgeous!   Love all the blue on him. How big is he? Awesome Salvini.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

WOW!! He is BEAUTIFUL gage!! Great job man!   :thumb:


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

gage said:


> hes getting nicer now, nice to see.


That's one gorgious fish there Gage!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx guys for the complements! hard to believe he was that little grey thing when i bought him LOL.

lil mama, he is only like, 3" or so. and thats with his caudal fin.

heres a pic of when i bought him for comparison


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow! He sure has changed!


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Makes me miss my old Salvini that was 7 inches 

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l260/ ... 0x1050.jpg


----------



## rosemerry (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a Salvini as well. I need to buy more rocks or fake plants or something so he feels more secure and will come out more. They are a beautiful fish.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

nice Sal JWhipple, would have been a nice mate for this guys when he is bigger hehe

rosemerry, mine is still quite skittish, but the driftwood and plastic plants really help.


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

He's not lookin' too shabby there, gage! 8) 
BV


----------



## lostnight (Jun 3, 2006)

Very nice improvement, he must feel at home. :dancing:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Stunning salvini, thanks for sharing and he sure has changed.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thanx everyone!


----------



## zms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is an amazing salvini. I hope mine can eventually look like that.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just keep up with water changes and feed good food, im sure he will turn out just the same :thumb:


----------

